# Just Be White = Just Be GERMANIC



## KingOfRome (May 2, 2020)

The Nordic/Germanic Phenotype:







Average male height in:

Sweden - 5'11.5
Netherlands - 5'11
Denmark - 5'11
Austria - 5'10.5
Typical Nordic/Germanic features include:

Broad shoulders
Square jaw
Fair hair
Blue eyes
Light skin
Robust, tall frame
High IQ
Masculine, aggressive demeanor
Lean strong body composition
The Mediterranean Phenotype:






Average male height in:

Italy - 5'9.5
Greece - 5'9.5
Portugal - 5'8.5
Spain - 5'8
Typical Mediterranean features include:

Narrow shoulders
Narrow jaw
Black, greasy hair
Excessive body hair
Recessed hairline
Brown or (rarely) dark green eyes
Brown or olive-toned skin
Thin, short frame
Mediocre-to-low IQ
Feminine, meek demeanor
Skinny-fat body composition






Average human height by country - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org












IQ: Intelligence quotient by country


A global comparison of intelligence in relation to temperature, income and education expenditures.




www.worlddata.info





Even the ancient Greek and Roman statues depicting figures from Greco-Roman mythology display mostly Nordic traits:









Observations by the ancient Roman historian Tactius about his Germanic contemporaries:

_"For my own part, I agree with those who think that the tribes of Germany are free from all taint of intermarriages with foreign nations, and that they appear as a distinct, unmixed race, like none but themselves. *Hence, too, the same physical peculiarities throughout so vast a population. All have fierce blue eyes, red hair, huge frames,* fit only for a sudden exertion. They are less able to bear laborious work."

"In their councils an accusation may be preferred or a capital crime prosecuted. Penalties are distinguished according to the offense. Traitors and deserters are hanged on trees; the coward, the unwarlike, the man stained with abominable vices, is plunged into the mire of the morass with a hurdle put over him. This distinction in punishment means that crime, they think, ought, in being punished, to be exposed, while infamy ought to be buried out of sight-"

"If their native state sinks into the sloth of prolonged peace and repose, many of its noble youths voluntarily seek those tribes which are waging some war, both because inaction is odious to their race, and because they win renown more readily in the midst of peril, and cannot maintain a numerous following except by violence and war."

"In every home *the children, naked and filthy, grow up with those stout frames and limbs which we so much admire.* Every mother feeds her child at the breast and never entrusts it to servants and nurses. The young master is not distinguished from the slave by any pampering in his upbringing. Both live amid the same flocks and lie on the same ground till the freeborn are distinguished by age and recognized by merit. The young men marry late, and their vigor is thus unimpaired. Nor are the maidens hurried into marriage; the same age and a similar stature is required; well-matched and vigorous they wed, and the offspring reproduce the strength of the parents."

"Their quarrels, as might be expected with intoxicated people, are seldom fought out with mere abuse, but commonly with wounds and bloodshed."_

*TL;DR IF YOU ARE NOT GERMANIC OR GERMANIC-PASSING, YOU MAY AS WELL BE ETHNIC.*


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 2, 2020)

Just have a nordic pheno theory.


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (May 2, 2020)

Tl;dr if you are sub 8 its over tbh


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3043 (May 2, 2020)

North atlantid pheno is 75/100 nordic for a reason.
tho i'm happy with my pheno, i mog most jbw copers to the utter realm.


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (May 2, 2020)

Idk man
I just now I'm Nordic and a mogger

Same theory doesn't fit all nordics 
But I am indeed a mogger


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (May 2, 2020)

jbw is more like just be western


----------



## sloopnoob (May 2, 2020)

streege said:


> tho i'm happy with my pheno, i mog most jbw copers to the utter realm.


now you're being real unlike stating larps like ugly ethnics mog me


----------



## Cope (May 2, 2020)

tfw You don't have straight Nordic hair


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (May 2, 2020)

sloopnoob said:


> now you're being real unlike stating larps like ugly ethnics mog me


self esteem is everything.
we gonna ascend my bro


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (May 2, 2020)

@Roping Subhuman


----------



## sloopnoob (May 2, 2020)

streege said:


> we gonna ascend my bro


check my post in looksmax section, facepulling might be working for me.


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (May 2, 2020)

@rightfulcel are u hapa?


----------



## DrTony (May 2, 2020)

KingOfRome said:


> The Nordic/Germanic Phenotype:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrong. I am mediterannean. I do NOT have olive skin (I am white as they come), broad-shoulders, no body hair, naturally lean and muscular, dark brown hair/brown eyes and relatively good IQ judging by the fact I have PhD from world top 10 uni. Maybe I should do an ancestry DNA test.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 2, 2020)

wtf, my country’s IQ is awfully low at 56


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (May 2, 2020)

😎


----------



## RichardSpencel (May 2, 2020)

@RichmondBread on dopamine watch


----------



## honky (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 470 (May 2, 2020)

fucking lol at this nerdcuck cope, if you have no dark features you might as well rope


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Mediocre Normalfag (May 2, 2020)

*GERMANIC SKULLS........*


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (May 2, 2020)

honky said:


> View attachment 386539
> 
> View attachment 386543


jfl there is actually someone named honky


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (May 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> @rightfulcel are u hapa?


yeah man


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (May 2, 2020)

Med Chads mog Nordic Chads tho


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (May 2, 2020)

rightfulcel said:


> yeah man


mogs me chad


SlavCelibate said:


> Med Chads mog Nordic Chads tho


faithful chad mogs all


----------



## dasani water (May 2, 2020)

KingOfRome said:


> Average male height in:
> 
> Sweden - 5'11.5
> Netherlands - 5'11
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (May 2, 2020)

dasani water said:


> View attachment 386551


paki moggers


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (May 2, 2020)

streege said:


> chad


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 2, 2020)

Cope unless ur Slavic, u might as well rope


----------



## عبد الرحمن (May 2, 2020)

This doesn't even come close to the truth, most Nordics have lanky narrow faces with narrow physics while meds have more proportional builds, the roman and Greek statues looks 100% roman with olive skin and dark hair ( curly most of the time ), the average Scandinavian looks like this:


----------



## AutisticBeaner (May 2, 2020)

jfl at the comparison

germanic features include:
- every single ideal feature

med features include
- meds are subhamen


----------



## typekkk (May 2, 2020)

KingOfRome said:


> The Nordic/Germanic Phenotype:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


White Pride Worldwide


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (May 2, 2020)

Muay Thai - Mewing - Chewing - Gym - Blue Eyed


typekkk said:


> White Pride Worldwide


Muay Thai - Mewing - Chewing - Gym - Blue Eyed

may as well add autism, never saw such an autistic list, nothing in common


----------



## Stingray (May 2, 2020)

I have this pheno. My brother has the north atlantid pheno which I think has the broadest appeal


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (May 2, 2020)

rightfulcel said:


> yeah man


I am hapa too


----------



## dasani water (May 2, 2020)

KingOfRome said:


> Even the ancient Greek and Roman statues depicting figures from Greco-Roman mythology display mostly Nordic traits:







real roman emperors were med


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (May 2, 2020)




----------



## KingOfRome (May 2, 2020)

dotacel said:


> fucking lol at this nerdcuck cope, if you have no dark features you might as well rope


I'm not Nordic, I have a med phenotype; I and the rest of the meds in my family display most of these traits or at least a natural tendency towards them. Like Tacitus, however, I'm just calling it like I see it.


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 2, 2020)

dasani water said:


> View attachment 386555
> 
> real roman emperors were med


Why did u give that monkey blue eyes?
Doesn't seem realistic considering 99.9% of Greeks have eyes darker than niggers anus


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (May 2, 2020)

Stingray said:


> I have this pheno. My brother has the north atlantid pheno which I think has the broadest appeal


chad ngl


----------



## Deleted member 685 (May 2, 2020)

I may be Germanic and proud, since we're probably the best pheno since meds re usually too dark. But I would never betray my European brothers. So stop this


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (May 2, 2020)

Fuck man the broadest appeal is a mix of both nordic and med features imo 

Nordics tend to have too pale features


----------



## Deleted member 685 (May 2, 2020)

streege said:


> North atlantid pheno is 75/100 nordic for a reason.
> tho i'm happy with my pheno, i mog most jbw copers to the utter realm.


I hope you're kidding


----------



## Deleted member 470 (May 2, 2020)

Gudru said:


> I may be Germanic and proud, since we're probably the best pheno since meds re usually too dark. But I would never betray my European brothers. So stop this


my skin is literally as pale as yours and I'm barely not med bro


----------



## Krezo (May 2, 2020)

JBW is cope more like Just Be Average.


----------



## Arkantos (May 2, 2020)

White people are gods


----------



## Deleted member 685 (May 2, 2020)

عبد الرحمن said:


> This doesn't even come close to the truth, most Nordics have lanky narrow faces with narrow physics while meds have more proportional builds, the roman and Greek statues looks 100% roman with olive skin and dark hair ( curly most of the time ), the average Scandinavian looks like this:


You've obviously never been in North/West Europe


dotacel said:


> my skin is literally as pale as yours and I'm barely not med bro


Yeah but youre Balkan not south Spaniard or Sicilian they barely look white alot of times.


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (May 2, 2020)

Gudru said:


> You've obviously never been in North/West Europe


Let them cope 
Then rope if they ever travel to Scandinavia
I think the reality will hit them hard and induce depression 

All exchange students I meet say we got the best looking men


----------



## thecaste (May 2, 2020)

Black hair mogs blonde hair according to almost all women.


----------



## Blackout.xl (May 2, 2020)

I can’t accept this 

Nordics do not look robust, they are narrow. Nordics used to be robust in the past but bad breeding and shit diets have destroyed that. They do not commonly have wide jaws. They are too pale and have light cuckish colouring. They have height, sure but jfl @ u If you think they have proportional frame on average. They don’t

Nordic women crave dark coloured meds, always. This is why you catch Nordic men commonly getting TANS, dying their hair and artificially making their skin darker through drugs. Most models you see at the top aren’t pale cucked nerdics. Jfl @ this thread

Nordic pheno is preferred by trash tier ethnic women. Med pheno is ideal


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 2, 2020)

Notuglyjustpoor said:


> Fuck man the broadest appeal is a mix of both nordic and med features imo
> 
> Nordics tend to have too pale features


Wow, so I - a black haired brown eyed Russian with white skin am the ultimate god to women? So y I'm incel then?


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (May 2, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> I can’t accept this
> 
> Nordics do not look robust, they are narrow. Nordics used to be robust in the past but bad breeding and shit diets have destroyed that. They do not commonly have wide jaws. They are too pale and have light cuckish colouring. They have height, sure but jfl @ u If you think they have proportional frame on average. They don’t
> 
> ...


This.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (May 2, 2020)

Tfw germanic and ugly and 5.6 with 87 iq


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 2, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> I can’t accept this
> 
> Nordics do not look robust, they are narrow. Nordics used to be robust in the past but bad breeding and shit diets have destroyed that. They do not commonly have wide jaws. They are too pale and have light cuckish colouring. They have height, sure but jfl @ u If you think they have proportional frame on average. They don’t
> 
> ...


Indian 5'2 is ideal bro, meds cant compete


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (May 2, 2020)

Imagine thinking nords can compare to west Africans lol.


----------



## Blackout.xl (May 2, 2020)

alexjones said:


> View attachment 386561


My bbc brothers will make it one day


higgabigga said:


> Wow, so I - a black haired brown eyed Russian with white skin am the ultimate god to women? So y I'm incel then?


Are u robust? Are u tall? Answer these questions and I can give you an answer


ImprovLoser said:


> Imagine thinking nords can compare to west Africans lol.


Nords SMV mog west Africans tbh


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 2, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> My bbc brothers will make it one day
> 
> *Are u robust? Are u tall? Answer these questions and I can give you an answer*
> 
> Nords SMV mog west Africans tbh


I am not robust, i am above average height (6'2 or 185cm) and I am above average weight (240 lbs or 105kg)


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (May 2, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> Wow, so I - a black haired brown eyed Russian with white skin am the ultimate god to women? So y I'm incel then?


Why u ask this stupidly 
Obviously Chad is Chad
Incel is incel 

I was talking average


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 2, 2020)

Notuglyjustpoor said:


> Why u ask this stupidly
> Obviously Chad is Chad
> Incel is incel
> 
> I was talking average


Because i think that "middle of the ground" being ideal is cope. 
People who have features that stick out are chad, people that are average aren't chad. 
the black hair black eyes niggaterranian pahmed phenotype isn't rare anywhere on earth, so med by default means incel
Whereas blonde hair blue eyes phenotype is rare pretty much everywhere on earth, so its by default chad. 
And also niggers can be chad in european & asian countries because nigger phenotype doesn't occur there


----------



## subhuman incel (May 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> I am hapa too


same


----------



## Ada Mustang (May 2, 2020)

KingOfRome said:


> The Nordic/Germanic Phenotype:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*What's your point*

*Germanic





Mediteranian





All meds are ugly. Not whaitu enuf  , anicent rome was germany *


*Shit thread kys OP. Though you aren't that stupid, but guess i am mistaken HORRIBLY.*


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 2, 2020)

i wanna make fun of him but he kinda mogs me so im not going to


----------



## Hector (May 2, 2020)

*PAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAJAHHAHAHAHA*

this nerdic coper put a pic of a "GL" nordic to cherrypick *BUT HE ACTUALLY LOOKS LIKE THE CLASSIC REDDIT CUCKOLD HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

most nerdic are inbreed cucks with shit tier bones shit tier masculinity shit tier character (borderline autists than can't enjoy life).... Lololololooo hahaha imagin living in a place being gigacucked by muslims with 2 hours of sun per year rampant alcohilism qnd everyone is borderline autistic*

the only think you can cope is being tall, not even blue eyes because blue eyes with shit skin (blackpill in skin, paper white is shitskin as is super brown one) and shit coloring is useless.


IMAGINE BEING IN 2020 AND HAVING NERDIC TIER EYEBROWS lololol and then come to the forum and proyect against based turks and curries, who at least have positive levels of testosterone.

Depresserdic. Imagine not living in the mare nostrum and being descendant of the fathers of western culture. Descendants of the Great Roman empire, descendants of conquerers.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (May 2, 2020)

JBC (Just be Curry) mogs


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (May 2, 2020)

Gudru said:


> I hope you're kidding


no NA is mostly nordic.
about the mogging part ?
Yeah psl wise i mog the average white dude that cope with muh ethnic pretty good.
their pheno is better but good looking is something that overpass everything.


PubertyMaxxer said:


> Tfw germanic and ugly and 5.6 with 87 iq


you sure abut the 87 iq part ?


Krezo said:


> JBW is cope more like Just Be Average.


----------



## theA_rab (May 2, 2020)

the guy who made this meme made a typo
*expectation


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (May 2, 2020)

nordic guys look like shit cuz of the blonde hair

if they had brown hair there would be more chads here but theres like 0


----------



## Beetlejuice (May 2, 2020)

Mogged


----------



## Deleted member 685 (May 2, 2020)

streege said:


> no NA is mostly nordic.
> about the mogging part ?
> Yeah psl wise i mog the average white dude that cope with muh ethnic pretty good.
> their pheno is better but good looking is something that overpass everything.
> ...


My nigga you literally told me the exact opposite a few weeks ago and praised me for being nordic even tho I'm dutch


theA_rab said:


> the guy who made this meme made a typo
> *expectation


Hitler was tall for his time so it just makes this meme even more pathetic
@MiroslavBulldosex gtfih


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (May 2, 2020)

Gudru said:


> My nigga you literally told me the exact opposite a few weeks ago and praised me for being nordic even tho I'm dutch


your pheno is sure better but ngl from all the experiment done i've reached the conclusion that what matters is to be gl conventionnally wise - unless low T chink and dravidian btw.
Hell, you can even be ugly or average psl wise but having high SMV irl because badboy and stuff.
ngl i'm starting to lose faith in PSL.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (May 2, 2020)

Notuglyjustpoor said:


> Let them cope
> Then rope if they ever travel to Scandinavia
> I think the reality will hit them hard and induce depression
> 
> All exchange students I meet say we got the best looking men


Legit I'm dutch but Scandinavian men mog hard atleast the ones I've met. They often have way lighter eyes than us


----------



## عبد الرحمن (May 2, 2020)

Gudru said:


> it just makes this meme even more pathetic


What about these


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (May 2, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Legit I'm dutch but Scandinavian men mog hard atleast the ones I've met. They often have way lighter eyes than us


dutch's me


----------



## Deleted member 685 (May 2, 2020)

عبد الرحمن said:


> What about these


Yeah what about it?


----------



## عبد الرحمن (May 2, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Yeah what about it?


Do they fit the Aryan description of yours?


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (May 2, 2020)

Notuglyjustpoor said:


> Let them cope
> Then rope if they ever travel to Scandinavia
> I think the reality will hit them hard and induce depression
> 
> All exchange students I meet say we got the best looking men


Lol scandinavian guys look like shit because of coloring + looks like cucks

and the few guys with good bones are blonde which is a failo


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 2, 2020)

Just be Aryan bro


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (May 2, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Lol scandinavian guys look like shit because of coloring + looks like cucks
> 
> and the few guys with good bones are blonde which is a failo


does nikka slay more than scandinavian ?
@Notuglyjustpoor


----------



## Deleted member 685 (May 2, 2020)

عبد الرحمن said:


> Do they fit the Aryan description of yours?


Mine?


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (May 2, 2020)

streege said:


> does nikka slay more than scandinavian ?
> @Notuglyjustpoor


Scandinavian guys slay more but some of the hottest young girls have a fetish for ethnics because of rap music.

guys here look like shit but are more trendy than other countries with hairstyles and clothes.


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (May 2, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Lol scandinavian guys look like shit because of coloring + looks like cucks
> 
> and the few guys with good bones are blonde which is a failo


Lol imagine colouring of hair being our biggest falio 

Takes 10 min to dye once a month max 
Most aren't even blonde just as many have brown hair 
Most are tall and good frames 
Good facial bones 

The thing that fucks most men here is balding and getting fat 
But this is happens to most men


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (May 2, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Scandinavian guys slay more but some of the hottest young girls have a fetish for ethnics because of rap music.
> 
> guys here look like shit but are more trendy than other countries with hairstyles and clothes.


only black have this halo ?


----------



## Deleted member 685 (May 2, 2020)

Notuglyjustpoor said:


> Lol imagine colouring of hair being our biggest falio
> 
> Takes 10 min to dye once a month max
> Most aren't even blonde just as many have brown hair
> ...


You're talking to someone who injected fillers into his eyes, so understand you might be talking to someone who's not in the best mental position


----------



## Bewusst (May 2, 2020)

Bullshit


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (May 2, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> Bullshit


elab


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (May 2, 2020)

streege said:


> only black have this halo ?


No most ethnic except for asian and Indian etc 

But the girls who like this kinda guys aren't the Scandinavian girl you think of 
They are more bimbo type


----------



## Deleted member 685 (May 2, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> Bullshit


Ich habe eine Grosse schwanz


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (May 2, 2020)

Notuglyjustpoor said:


> No most ethnic except for asian and Indian etc
> 
> But the girls who like this kinda guys aren't the Scandinavian girl you think of
> They are more bimbo type


i've saw some ugly nikka with very cute scandinivian that haven't the face of bimbo ngl but probably the behaviour i mean on IG
sadfuel and lifefuel to see ugly dude with perfectly neoteonous girls


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (May 2, 2020)

Notuglyjustpoor said:


> Lol imagine colouring of hair being our biggest falio
> 
> Takes 10 min to dye once a month max
> Most aren't even blonde just as many have brown hair
> ...


I live in sweden and have been to denmark/norway several times and most guys are some shade of blonde. Also most guys are skinny pencil necks with twink faces. 
almost never seen any goodlooking guys here and if they have good faces they usually have some other flaw like manlet or framecel.

and yes most scandinavian guys have thin hair and start balding early


----------



## عبد الرحمن (May 2, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Mine?


You said that meme was pathetic when it had hitler in the expectations, you said that Hitler was tall, so being tall is one of your descriptions in order to be considered an Aryan. Does these two pass as Aryans in your point view?


----------



## Bewusst (May 2, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Ich habe ein langes Mittelgesicht


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (May 2, 2020)

streege said:


> i've saw some ugly nikka with very cute scandinivian that haven't the face of bimbo ngl but probably the behaviour i mean on IG
> sadfuel and lifefuel to see ugly dude with perfectly neoteonous girls


Depends on face

If you act badboys and dress a certain way it attracts a certain type of female 
That often have a certain look to them

But ethnics can do well here 
Honestly depends on face


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (May 2, 2020)

Notuglyjustpoor said:


> Depends on face
> 
> If you act badboys and dress a certain way it attracts a certain type of female
> That often have a certain look to them
> ...


ngl gl ethnic without white admixture for western standards ie PSL is rare asf. i'm probably top tier for it ngl to show you how much it's over aesthically wise only i mean. smv wise is another matter


----------



## Deleted member 685 (May 2, 2020)

عبد الرحمن said:


> You said that meme was pathetic when it had hitler in the expectations, you said that Hitler was tall, so being tall is one of your descriptions in order to be considered an Aryan. Does these two pass as Aryans in your point view?


Wtf does that have to do with anything I said? I said the meme is shit because Hitler was considered tall for his period thus not being a good example , retard. And they were just the settlers of national socialism, doesn't make them the ideal or the average German


----------



## reptiles (May 2, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Legit I'm dutch but Scandinavian men mog hard atleast the ones I've met. They often have way lighter eyes than us






My mom should have fucked a Scandinavian.









I had a higher chance than a pure mongoloid and my mom looked more western eurasian compared to an average curry i would have probably looked like a dark skinned sicillian most likely.


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (May 2, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> I live in sweden and have been to denmark/norway several times and most guys are some shade of blonde. Also most guys are skinny pencil necks with twink faces.
> almost never seen any goodlooking guys here and if they have good faces they usually have some other flaw like manlet or framecel.
> 
> and yes most scandinavian guys have thin hair and start balding early


I disagree 
Most young men I see in Scandinavia aren't framecels compared to anywhere else I travelled 
They seem to be taller and better framed 
Yes most have a shade of blonde maybe 70%
I don't think you're good at judging faces tbh


----------



## Papal_Guard (May 2, 2020)

>white niggers mog actual white people


----------



## reptiles (May 2, 2020)

Papal_Guard said:


> >white niggers mog actual white people





Whites in general mog other races but good looking people of any race exist


----------



## عبد الرحمن (May 2, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Wtf does that have to do with anything I said? I said the meme is shit because Hitler was considered tall for his period thus not being a good example , retard. And they were just the settlers of national socialism, doesn't make them the ideal or the average German


Keep running away from questions, you obviously have a clear description of what an Aryan look like, I simply asked if these two fuckers fit that description of yours, no need to cry like that.


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (May 2, 2020)

streege said:


> ngl gl ethnic without white admixture for western standards ie PSL is rare asf. i'm probably top tier for it ngl to show you how much it's over aesthically wise only i mean. smv wise is another matter


Everything matters 
Face is just the multiplier to it all 
I have ethnics friends who slay good here and outslay goodlooking Scandinavian men


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (May 2, 2020)

Notuglyjustpoor said:


> I disagree
> Most young men I see in Scandinavia aren't framecels compared to anywhere else I travelled
> They seem to be taller and better framed
> Yes most have a shade of blonde maybe 70%
> I don't think you're good at judging faces tbh


bullshit most guys here are skinny af with weak facial bones except chin. Nordic phenotype is characterised by gracile bone structure

even when i was 192cm 80kg i framemogged everyone to oblivion. Whereas when I was in USA i felt average. And most guys here arent tall either, i heightmog most guys i see

scandinavian guys arent goodlooking they are cucks except the extremely rare chad guy.

go to skolfest.se and check the club pics, i havnt found even 1 goodlooking guy so far


----------



## turkproducer (May 2, 2020)

med is better looking or at least has more appeal to women.

nordics do indeed have better height, but from what i’ve noticed they aren’t as extroverted and less masculine in looks.


----------



## Truemaxxer (May 2, 2020)

Keep barking for meds, while the penetrate your mom..


----------



## Papal_Guard (May 2, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Whites in general mog other races but good looking people of any race exist


I hate nordcucks for having a 70% chance of being born with Light blue eyes white my father cucked me in the womb while my Mother had a mix of green/Brown eyes
I want to break some nordcucks nose so hard rn


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (May 2, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> bullshit most guys here are skinny af with weak facial bones except chin. Nordic phenotype is characterised by gracile bone structure
> 
> even when i was 192cm 80kg i framemogged everyone to oblivion. Whereas when I was in USA i felt average. And most guys here arent tall either, i heightmog most guys i see
> 
> ...


Fuck man you seem like an angry immigrant holy shit


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (May 2, 2020)

Notuglyjustpoor said:


> Fuck man you seem like an angry immigrant holy shit


Im 100% swedish but i dislike scandinavians cuz most guys here are turbo cuck twinks

wish i could live in usa or something


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (May 2, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> med is better looking or at least has more appeal to women.
> 
> nordics do indeed have better height, but from what i’ve noticed they aren’t as extroverted and less masculine in looks.


This is a good statement 
I agree most nordics are introverted as fuck 
The colouring also makes us looks less high T 

Imo mixed people are often moggers


----------



## turkproducer (May 2, 2020)

Notuglyjustpoor said:


> This is a good statement
> I agree most nordics are introverted as fuck
> The colouring also makes us looks less high T
> 
> Imo mixed people are often moggers


yeah this might be a generalisation but why are nordics so weird when speaking to them in a social setting? 

I remember when I used to play video games, whenever a nordic guy or team would join the libby they would always have weird meme AVIs and said retarded shit on the mic.

I know most ethnics or meds speak loud in an annoying way but nordics always seemed to be less NT to me.

anyway, regarding the ideal pheno it 100% isn’t nordic or ethnic type of med, that’s why people from european med countries are slayers at least appeal wise because they aren’t too ethnic but still have a nice contrast between white and darker features.


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (May 2, 2020)

Notuglyjustpoor said:


> This is a good statement
> I agree most nordics are introverted as fuck
> The colouring also makes us looks less high T
> 
> Imo mixed people are often moggers


Has nothing to do with personality, nordics in general look like cucks tbh.

Ive never been to central europe but i assume they have more of the prototypical robust faces associated with germanic people and also more dark haired than nordics. but i guess australia/canada/USA have the best guys

also most guys from southern europe look like subhuman ethnics


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (May 2, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Has nothing to do with personality, nordics in general look like cucks tbh.
> 
> Ive never been to central europe but i assume they have more of the prototypical robust faces associated with germanic people and also more dark haired than nordics. but i guess australia/canada/USA have the best guys
> 
> also most guys from southern europe look like subhuman ethnics


jfl at beeing a cuck. have the will to punch every fucker is what makes a man.
i can't understand guys who have a gf and can't protect her


----------



## mido the slayer (May 2, 2020)

What if you have white skin but dark brown hair??


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (May 2, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> yeah this might be a generalisation but why are nordics so weird when speaking to them in a social setting?
> 
> I remember when I used to play video games, whenever a nordic guy or team would join the libby they would always have weird meme AVIs and said retarded shit on the mic.
> 
> ...


I agree on the ideal pheno not being nordic 
It's a mix of different features 

It's just the culture difference 
I don't enjoy the nordic introverted culture tbh 
It's boring and irritating at times 
From what I see most nordics also got a more difficult times talking to ethnics/meds but I don't know why 
Probaly beacuse nordics are close minded and only want to speak to a few friends and family (until drunk lol)

From my experience ethnics here are way more extroverted and open to talk to strangers 
It's just easier to have a casual conversation with ethnics or meds than nordics


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (May 2, 2020)

Notuglyjustpoor said:


> I agree on the ideal pheno not being nordic
> It's a mix of different features
> 
> It's just the culture difference
> ...


yes that's true, unironically the more ethnic looking you are the more "bloody" "heat" vibes you gives, so easier to speak with.
the more blond you are the more "cold" vibe and blood you gives. it's something that has passed from ages.


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (May 2, 2020)

streege said:


> jfl at beeing a cuck. have the will to punch every fucker is what makes a man.
> i can't understand guys who have a gf and can't protect her


Bro he speaking out his ass 
Me and most my friends been in fights multiple times 

He probaly just like the unnatural American Hollywood look or Australian insta surfer look tbh


streege said:


> yes that's true, unironically the more ethnic looking you are the more "bloody" "heat" vibes you gives, so easier to speak with.
> the more blond you are the more "cold" vibe and blood you gives. it's something that has passed from ages.


True
That's maybe why I like more med looking females


----------



## mido the slayer (May 2, 2020)

Notuglyjustpoor said:


> I agree on the ideal pheno not being nordic
> It's a mix of different features
> 
> It's just the culture difference
> ...


Wait you are nordic?? 

Which type? Keltic nordid,Hallstatt nordid,Anglo Saxon,north Atlantid(75% nordic), faelid,East nordid ?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (May 2, 2020)

Notuglyjustpoor said:


> Bro he speaking out his ass
> Me and most my friends been in fights multiple times
> 
> He probaly just like the unnatural American Hollywood look or Australian insta surfer look tbh


bro i legit need to fight again do box anything.... never i was happier than as a teen when people were all against me because i was proud and more intelligent/successfull than them.
very dangerous life but it was worth it. how many times did i knocked down dozens of guys at a while. i can never thank so much my father training since a kid ngl.

beeing fat is lowering the T asf


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (May 2, 2020)

Notuglyjustpoor said:


> Bro he speaking out his ass
> Me and most my friends been in fights multiple times
> 
> He probaly just like the unnatural American Hollywood look or Australian insta surfer look tbh


post a pic of ur physique

most scandinavians are insanely framecel twinks compared to americans and i cant picture most hipster guys here being in fights. Especially since if u fight ethnics they will gang up on u and pull a knife.


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (May 2, 2020)

streege said:


> bro i legit need to fight again do box anything.... never i was happier than as a teen when people were all against me because i was proud and more intelligent/successfull than them.
> very dangerous life but it was worth it. how many times did i knocked down dozens of guys at a while. i can never thank so much my father training since a kid ngl.
> 
> beeing fat is lowering the T asf


Yeah 
Fighting is fun but should be under a controlled environment for it to be reasonable safe


----------



## turkproducer (May 2, 2020)

Notuglyjustpoor said:


> I agree on the ideal pheno not being nordic
> It's a mix of different features
> 
> It's just the culture difference
> ...


Yeah that’s 100% true. I experience the same thing in the U.K., not a nerdic country but similar vibes culture wise.

People here are scared to take their earphones out to talk with strangers 😂 I don’t know why.


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (May 2, 2020)

mido the slayer said:


> Wait you are nordic??
> 
> Which type? Keltic nordid,Hallstatt nordid,Anglo Saxon,north Atlantid(75% nordic), faelid,East nordid ?


I'm not sure 
I feel they look alike 
All those phenotypes look like people living in Scandinavia


----------



## slime (May 2, 2020)

Are you fucking stupid? I unignored you and I see this retarded shit. You know nothing about us.


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (May 2, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> post a pic of ur physique
> 
> most scandinavians are insanely framecel twinks compared to americans and i cant picture most hipster guys here being in fights. Especially since if u fight ethnics they will gang up on u and pull a knife.


This will be an endless discussion


turkproducer said:


> Yeah that’s 100% true. I experience the same thing in the U.K., not a nerdic country but similar vibes culture wise.
> 
> People here are scared to take their earphones out to talk with strangers 😂 I don’t know why.


It's sad indeed 
I dislike this very much


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (May 2, 2020)

Notuglyjustpoor said:


> This will be an endless discussion


This is my physique at 192cm and im twice the size of most guys here. Most scandinavians like i said are turbo twinks.


----------



## Turanid_Bull (May 2, 2020)

Dude you are retarded. Of course if you nitpick and show examples of ugly southerners it's gonna seem that way. Northerners are basically like Latinas in that everyone thinks they are all hot but in reality you only see the select few who look best and now the whole world thinks everyone looks like a model there. I live in the netherlands and no it isn't full of chads. The only thing they have on a turk like me is height. Easily half of the dutch guys i know have a narrow jaw and weird eye area. Not to slander anyone here but your post is basically one huge cope.

Also nordics seem to have low nt for some reason. Even the outgoing ones. Like it's weird to describe but you get a lot of edgy types here.


----------



## reptiles (May 2, 2020)

tur
[QUOTE="sgt_iron said:


> View attachment 386529






African bull dog pig ?????????????????/


----------



## Deleted member 3853 (May 2, 2020)

Based


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (May 2, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> This is my physique at 192cm and im twice the size of most guys here. Most scandinavians like i said are turbo twinks.
> 
> View attachment 386853


chad


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 2, 2020)

Papal_Guard said:


> I hate nordcucks for having a 70% chance of being born with Light blue eyes white my father cucked me in the womb while my Mother had a mix of green/Brown eyes
> I want to break some nordcucks nose so hard rn


I feel like u might have a bit of anger issues and irrationality


----------



## Roping Subhuman (May 3, 2020)

Cro Magnoid skull or death.




sgt_iron said:


> @Roping Subhuman



Why did you tag me?


----------



## Gosick (May 3, 2020)

Being Germanic=Everything tbh


----------



## Deleted member 685 (May 3, 2020)

عبد الرحمن said:


> Keep running away from questions, you obviously have a clear description of what an Aryan look like, I simply asked if these two fuckers fit that description of yours, no need to cry like that.


Wtf are you even talking about?


----------



## Moggy (May 3, 2020)

Nordic: Masculine, aggressive demeanor


----------



## typekkk (May 3, 2020)

streege said:


> Muay Thai - Mewing - Chewing - Gym - Blue Eyed
> 
> Muay Thai - Mewing - Chewing - Gym - Blue Eyed
> 
> may as well add autism, never saw such an autistic list, nothing in common


lol, you are just a scum with no arguments. What the fuck is cringe on blue yes, gym, muay thai or chewing you retard?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (May 3, 2020)

typekkk said:


> lol, you are just a scum with no arguments. What the fuck is cringe on blue yes, gym, muay thai or chewing you retard?


your autism


----------



## RichmondBread (May 3, 2020)

Yes, but there are different Germanic tribes. The ones with impressive Germanic build are not Nordic or Hellstat, but Alpine Atlantid, and live in Bavaria , Austria, and Central Germany.


----------



## BigBiceps (May 5, 2020)

Stickied


----------



## KDA Player (May 5, 2020)

Typical Nordic/Germanic features include:

Broad shoulders
Square jaw
Fair hair
Blue eyes
Light skin, *sure but can't go tanned even a bit without looking strange*
Robust, tall frame 
High IQ *yes but low EQ too, more prone to autistic behavior and also so high inib that they have to drink to go talk to foids *
Masculine, aggressive demeanor *on the contrary, they act cuckish, just watch how bluepilled theirs countries are*
Lean strong body composition *not lean at all, they have naturally a bit more fat cause of cold environnement survival genetic*
*You forgot the blond hair which is a bit a failo for most foids (not talking about asians who love BWC)*
Deep settled eyes => eyes area is generally better than others pheno

Their pheno is still overall very good ngl

Btw saying Mediterannean mediocre to low iq is coping, they are lower but still closer than anyone to the best iq / eq ratio. Neither autist genius nor overly sociable monkey.


Stingray said:


> I have this pheno. My brother has the north atlantid pheno which I think has the broadest appeal


It is


----------



## Gazzamogga (May 5, 2020)

Legit thread

would've roped long ago if I was med or worse tbh


----------



## Deleted member 685 (May 5, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Stickied


I love you man


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (May 5, 2020)

Gudru said:


> You've obviously never been in North/West Europe
> 
> Yeah but youre Balkan not south Spaniard or Sicilian they barely look white alot of times.


I'm a balkan med, get mistaken for Arab and Turk all the time lmao


Moggy said:


> Nordic: Masculine, aggressive demeanor


I've never seen bigger cucks than nordics, the ''muh descendants of the vikings''


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 5, 2020)

JFL if you think germanic supreme pheno. Look at Anglo-Saxon which I'm half and look at slav which I also am. Also have you seen germanic pheno. Itd average at best. I'm like 1/10 germanic.


streege said:


> your pheno is sure better but ngl from all the experiment done i've reached the conclusion that what matters is to be gl conventionnally wise - unless low T chink and dravidian btw.
> Hell, you can even be ugly or average psl wise but having high SMV irl because badboy and stuff.
> ngl i'm starting to lose faith in PSL.


The Jewish pheno is better than German pheno stfu


----------



## Deleted member 1707 (May 5, 2020)

Keep coping


----------



## Lars2210 (May 5, 2020)

Just the expected hoe-ass behavior


----------



## GrayEyedBarrett (May 5, 2020)

streege said:


> your pheno is sure better but ngl from all the experiment done i've reached the conclusion that what matters is to be gl conventionnally wise - unless low T chink and dravidian btw.
> Hell, you can even be ugly or average psl wise but having high SMV irl because badboy and stuff.
> ngl i'm starting to lose faith in PSL.


This is very true I have a thugmaxxed lightskin friend who is recessed but hustles and has this whole bad boy thing going on even though he’s recessed cuz he slouches and he’s like 5’8” still gets pussy. Then again he did say he had a 7 inch dick but idk if i believe that.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (May 5, 2020)

GrayEyedBarrett said:


> This is very true I have a thugmaxxed lightskin friend who is recessed but hustles and has this whole bad boy thing going on even though he’s recessed cuz he slouches and he’s like 5’8” still gets pussy. Then again he did say he had a 7 inch dick but idk if i believe that.


probably larping in dick size i'm taller and legit 7 inch and it looks huge for below 6ft dudes


----------



## GrayEyedBarrett (May 5, 2020)

streege said:


> probably larping in dick size i'm taller and legit 7 inch and it looks huge for below 6ft dudes


Yeah i didnt believe him for a second but then again his phone do be blowing up from a lot of hoes he pretty much hustlemaxxed


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (May 5, 2020)

GrayEyedBarrett said:


> Yeah i didnt believe him for a second but then again his phone do be blowing up from a lot of hoes he pretty much hustlemaxxed


nt badboymaxxing means a lot ngl


----------



## GrayEyedBarrett (May 5, 2020)

streege said:


> nt badboymaxxing means a lot ngl


Yeah im working on it too lmao


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (May 5, 2020)

KingOfRome said:


> taint of intermarriages


averageness theory proves racemixing is evolution in looks


----------



## Patriot (May 5, 2020)

KingOfRome said:


> The Nordic/Germanic Phenotype:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure Germanic boi?


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (May 5, 2020)

*No.

White = just be balkan.*


----------



## Patriot (May 5, 2020)

IncelWithNoLuck said:


> *No.
> 
> White = just be balkan.*


You mean
*JUST BE CROMAGNOID*


----------



## SpearOfOrion (May 5, 2020)

KingOfRome said:


> _"For my own part, I agree with those who think that the tribes of Germany are free from all taint of intermarriages with foreign nations, and that they appear as a distinct, unmixed race, like none but themselves. *Hence, too, the same physical peculiarities throughout so vast a population. All have fierce blue eyes, red hair, huge frames,* fit only for a sudden exertion. They are less able to bear laborious work."_


and now they are soyboys who are getting destroyed by immigrants. Pretty sad.


*Before:*







*After:*









I know back then they didnt all look like the first guy, but nords and whites in general were way mroe robust and masculine.


----------



## Arkantos (May 5, 2020)

mogs me cause white


----------



## Patriot (May 5, 2020)

SpearOfOrion said:


> and now they are soyboys who are getting destroyed by immigrants. Pretty sad.
> 
> 
> *Before:*
> ...



- bad diet
- lack of movement
- social women "emancipation" (males being mogged from their standard social positions)
- lower testosterone levels than even 50 years ago due to lack of movement, worse diet and chemicals. 
Results?
Less masculine faces.


----------



## Deleted member 5892 (May 5, 2020)

First of all, there are many other white categories other than
nordic and med you know (east-europeans, atlantids, etc)
The best looking whites are mixed europeans, anyone should know this.
All the male models that you like so much like Chico are mixed
Being 100% something like 100% nordic or 100% med looks like shit.

Nordics don't have a higher IQ than meds, it's completely false and
there is no proof of that claim (quick reminder that most geniuses are
meds: Albert Einstein, Cedric Villani, Henri Poincare, Nikola Tesla, french people always have been the best in the world in the fields of mathematics and most
of the french mathematicians are meds like Evariste Gallois, Rene Descartes, Paul Dirac etc)
Again, most meds have brown to dark brown hair, black hair is rare and
only italians mixed with arabs have this.
Brown or olive skin??? Are you serious ? I think you're confusing meds
with arabs dude...


----------



## italian2001 (May 5, 2020)

literally a bunch of shit that doesn't minimally rappresent the reality


----------



## irrumator praetor (May 5, 2020)

Cherry picked, and the model nord you chose looks like a cuck. I've been to Greece several times and they aren't like you describe them at all. Dark featuers mog the fuck out of light ones, there was a thread about this not so long ago. Shit thread, OP.


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (May 5, 2020)

ehm not to burst your bubble but the sculptures have very, i would say, un-germanic features like bug eyes and curly hair.


----------



## rax1337 (May 5, 2020)

north atlantid mogs


----------



## Tom323 (May 5, 2020)

What am I can someone please explain


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (May 5, 2020)

rightfulcel said:


> Tl;dr if you are sub 8 its over tbh


----------



## Deleted member 685 (May 6, 2020)

Tom323 said:


> What am I can someone please explain
> View attachment 392197


SEXY Bobby slobby bald johny si s


----------



## Ada Mustang (May 6, 2020)

*WHO PINNED THIS SHIT THREAD*

*@Lorsss @Aesthetic, EXPLAIN URSELVES*


----------



## typekkk (May 6, 2020)

streege said:


> your autism


Only one who is autist here, is you. Just avarage looksmax user who thinks that hes the Best of the best. Hating everything worth because you are not able to do the worth things. You are just able to say "your autism lmao bruh"


----------



## Linoob (May 6, 2020)

Just be australian, cunt


----------



## Mouthbreath (May 6, 2020)

honky said:


> View attachment 386539
> 
> View attachment 386543
> 
> View attachment 386547


Why tf am I considered short then at 178cm? The average of rich white 20-30yo is more like 185cm.


----------



## Aesthetic (May 6, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> *WHO PINNED THIS SHIT THREAD
> 
> @Lorsss @Aesthetic, EXPLAIN URSELVES*


*Aint me son, im a firm believer of med theory*


----------



## Danish_Retard (May 7, 2020)

Good thread.


----------



## volslayer187 (May 14, 2020)

Lol at comparing 6psl german with a 3 psl med, and even so they almost have the same sex appeal JFL


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (May 14, 2020)

fonzee98 said:


> jbw is more like just be western


is that demet ozdemir in ur avi?


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (May 14, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> is that demet ozdemir in ur avi?


yes


----------



## chadpreetcel123 (May 14, 2020)

alexjones said:


> View attachment 386561



Inaccurate chart

India should be in the med region


----------



## CursedOne (Jul 14, 2020)

Tom323 said:


> What am I can someone please explain
> View attachment 392197


you mog me bro


----------



## John McCormick (Jul 14, 2020)

WHITE POWER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Julius (Jul 14, 2020)

KingOfRome said:


> The Nordic/Germanic Phenotype:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pathetic cumskin cope


----------

